# New media room setup



## samganesh86 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi, I bought house recently that came with pre-wired 7.1 chan media room. I am planning to furnish (with budget of $3K-$4k) using some tax returns.
Any ideas what are the best options for me. Can I buy the 5.1 'home theatre in box' sounds systems they sell in best buy?


----------

